# 'Failure configuring service pack. Reverting Changes'



## corsac (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium x64, trying to install service pack 1 thru windows update. First time I tried to install along with some other updates and it failed to download. Second time I downloaded on its own and it installed fine. Computer then restarted and displayed 'Failure configuring service pack. Reverting Changes'. Now it keeps restarting and doing the same thing over. Please help! I can't access my computer while this is happening. Thanks.


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

press "f8" key after bios post but before windows load(press multiple times to be sure) then select "last good configuration"( or somthing like that) then go to control panel/ uninstall a program (in category view) click "view installed updates" on the left pane and remove service pack 1.
if the last good configuration dont work try with "safe mode"


----------



## corsac (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for your help. I should have said, after a few restarts I was able to log in but the update had failed. I'm reluctant to try to install it again because it will probably do the same thing. From what I've read it's not really worth installing anyway. Any thoughts?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My advice is to uninstall all security applications except for the Windows firewall and Microsoft Security Essentials and try again. (Reinstall after the update.)

Others advise when having trouble with the Windows Update method to download SP1 from Microsofts' web site.


----------

